# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics > Solar energy for robots, computers and technics >  SolBot (component of Robotic Tracking System, RTS), mobile robot for positioning solar panels, QBotix Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - QBotix Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Meet QBotix - Company Overview 

Published on Dec 18, 2013

----------


## Airicist

QBotix Solar Symphony 4: Robotic Solar Tracking System 

Published on Jan 21, 2015




> QBotix Robotic Solar Tracking System

----------

